# OT Around here.



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

I think this is a place, yes to go OT from the Website and LR , but not too far afield. Computer, Photography, places to shoot, ways to shoot. Humor around all these and LR as well, as how I started this all off.

:cheesy::lol:

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you want me to spellcheck all your posts Don???
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

If you mean to spell thinks in a non American fashion, no need. The text of the above passes spellcheck on my machine for local usage.



What offends thee?

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> If you mean to spell thinks in a non American fashion, no need. The text of the above passes spellcheck on my machine for local usage.



Thinging is dangerous Don and can lead to brain damage - I know!!:cheesy:



DonRicklin said:


> What offends thee?
> Don


Nothing offends me at all Don, it just that sometimes I can be offensive:twisted:

Just trying to ensure that the massage is clear to all :lol::lol:
And practising the tools available.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Just trying to ensure that the massage is clear to all :lol::lol:


Well I guess what I wrote is a bit obtuse. But if you read it a couple of times, you Might get it!

Come on man, humor me!



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Don, that's humour


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Just trying to ensure that the massage is clear to all :lol::lol:



Geoff,

Yes the massage is loud and clear!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Heck... massages for everyone! 8)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like the Lounge is off to a flying start then!!  :roll::lol:


----------

